# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  معلومات و حقائق رائعة عن الشعر

## down to you

• يمتلك الشخص المتوسط 100.000 شعره في رأسه. ومن الطبيعي أن يفقد من 40 إلي 80 شعرة في اليوم.

• تنتج جذور الشعر شعيرات جديدة باستمرار. وبذلك يتم استبدال الشعر المتساقط بآخر.

• في الشرق الأوسط، ينمو الشعر في المتوسط من 0.3 مم في اليوم إلي 1.5 سم في الشهر.

• يعد القرتين هو أحد أهم العناصر في الشعر. حيث إن القرتين ضعيف إلي حد ما مثله مثل جذر الشعر، حيث يتمتع بقوة معتدلة في الشعر متوسط الطول ويتمتع بأقصى قوته في نهايات الشعر. فكلما زاد طول الشعر، كلما إزداد القرتين في نهايته.

• يتكون الشعر من طبقات كثيرة. تسمي الطبقة الخارجية البشرة الصلبة cuticle والطبقة الرئيسية تسمي القشرة cortex.

• يبلغ متوسط عمر الشعرة 5-6 سنوات. يعيش شعر المرأة ليصل إلي 7 سنوات، بينما يبلغ متوسط عمر شعر الرجال 3-4 سنوات.

• كل 1 سم مربع من فروة الرأس ينتج ما يقرب من 100-200 شعرة.

• يمكن للشعر الأسيوي أن يكون ثلاث مرات أسمك وأقوي من الشعر الأوروبي.

• كما يقول المثل الأسيوي المعروف: "الشعر هو تاج المرأة". ففي بعض الأحيان يعتمد الانطباع الأول لشخص ما من طريقة تصفيفه لشعره عندما تراه لأول مرة. ومن المثير للدهشة، أن الكثير من الرجال معرضون للإصابة بالاكتئاب إذا ما بدء شعرهم في التساقط.

----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## ابو عوده

:Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## نقاء الروح

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Eh S(15):

----------


## down to you

:Icon4:  :Icon4: 
شكرا لمروركم

----------

